# Ergonomics running a 20" shaft OB jet tiller on 20" transom



## Wood_Duck (Mar 3, 2016)

Haven't saw a similar setup but needing a 60/40 for a 1652 hull. Don't want Mercury because even given the large pump and SS impeller it ain't no Yamaha. I'd rather trade the bigger pump for long term reliability. Sadly Yamaha don't offer a 15" shaft 60/40. So I'd have the tiller handle up pretty high on a 20" transom and I engine troll alot so I worry about comfort with the elevated tiller handle.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 3, 2016)

If you buy a motor with a 20" shaft you'll have to run it on at least a 25" transom. I'm not a merc fan by any means but I've not really heard of issues with these 4 stroke mercs.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Mar 3, 2016)

It's 20" transom but I was going to use a jackplate for the extra lift if I went that route


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 3, 2016)

There are brackets that lift your motor with almost no set-back.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 6, 2016)

My 1652 is a tunnel but the transom is 23" with a 2-1/2" tunnel so I have the Merc short shaft jet mounted 2-1/2" above the transom to tuck it into the tunnel at the right height. A short shaft motor would be perfect for a 20" transom but you would need to use the lift plates to mount a 20" shaft motor. That might put the tiller handle up higher than you would be comfortable with. I have a center console so I can't comment on the tiller but I sat in my boat to get a feel for it and it would depend on whether the motor needs transom wedges to get the motor tucked in (I needed the wedges to keep mine from porpoising). The angle of the motor tucked in would cause the tiller to be angled upwards and a 20" shaft motor would be 5" higher than mine currently is mounted and it would definitely be uncomfortable for me, but I'm 5' 6" tall. So there are a lot of variables to figure out what right tiller height is for you.


----------

